# CANADA-CANADA...OLD SCHOOL REPAIRS/MODS etc. donr right here



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Hi Guys
I am not trying to step on any toes but if you have some serious amps you want rebuilt or restored let me know as I have a TECH in Toronto area that has recently completely overhauled 4 Orion 2250/2100 with all new caps(40)/fans and upgraded the mains as wll as completly going over all soldiers and switches.
He also does my 180lbs Krell amplifiers,etc.

NO NEED TO SHIP TO THE STATES

I have shipped 3 amps(orion2/ 2100,2350 ) through these guys and was ""NOT"" impressed!They sent back these 20yr old amps with all the original caps except for 5 of them!!! And after a 3-way call with Carlos and Bishop he still never changed them.You NEVER EVER change a couple caps on these old school amps.I spent as much money on shipping as I did in the ""SO CALLED RESTORATION"".And was assured it was going to a Orion guru,not the Rockford guy.
Now if you are in the states,OK but if you are in Canada and want some serious work done,then My tech is your man.
Here are some pics of the amps I got back from them..I marked the caps before they left and the 5 output caps were the only ones changed on them.You can see the brown and blue power caps left amounst others.

Here are a couple of pics of my Krell FPB 600 getting 217 caps replaced by my tech.


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Here are the amps done by my tech with all 40 caps replace,boards clean,new fans...all soldiers/switches checked
He has been in both car audio and high end audio for many,many years.He has been rebuilding
Krell,Bryston,Mcintosh,Classe,Mark levinson,etc. for years

As well as dealing with Soundstream,Focal,Infinity,Orion,etc. for years

These are pics of my fully upgraded/modified 2250/2100

Shoot me a PM and I will send you his email.

**THIS IS FOR SERIOUS WORK ONLY**
thanks John


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I trust him with all my gear and he loves his work..Not Like that tech in Ohio who just complains!!
If you can trust a man with your $14,000 Krell then he will do amazing things to your other gear.He is also reconized as the few men by Krell themselves,to do their amps.


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

s&s electronics repaired an old Alpine 7909 I had.
These guys are great as well !


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

I used them once and they were for quick fix.
I am talking about someone who wants some serious work done,like a full amp overhaul,etc....not""My disk is stuck on my $80 player""
Got a RF-POWER 1000 you want rebuilt...PPI 2350(wished I new before)
You know what I mean


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

He is located in the TORONTO area(403/401)
PM me if anyone has anything they want done for both HOME and CAR.
All PM's replied to now


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

Just had a nice 2150sx done up


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

MCLSOUND said:


> Just had a nice 2150sx done up


Nice. I have that amp LNIB.










275SX


----------



## MCLSOUND (Oct 21, 2011)

nice


----------



## sqchris (May 27, 2013)

Pls send me the contact # just incase. I'm about 3 hours East of TO


----------

